# White Fuzzy Stuff??? HELP!



## FALexpert (Jul 17, 2014)

So when i came home today like 20 minutes ago i noticed this fish had white fuzzy stuff on it. I watched him for a little and he occasionally has spasms. I haven't fed him since this morning and i dont know if he is eating. He is a mwbeca and i have another mwbeca starting to get it. non of my other fish are, HELP!!!!








sorry if you cant see the spots well ill try to get better ones


----------



## FALexpert (Jul 17, 2014)

Here are some better picks
















This one is the other fish


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Need some additional info, please post:
Tank Dimensions-
Water Parameters (Temperature, Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, pH and if possible GH and KH)-
What and How Often You Feed-
How long the fish has been in it's current tank-
Tankmates-
How long the tank has been running-
Regular water change amount and frequency-
List any water additives-


----------



## FALexpert (Jul 17, 2014)

I think they're getting better the spots are getting smaller, i put some coppersafe in last night, so it was either ick or velvet


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

What about the additional information GTZ was asking for?


----------



## FALexpert (Jul 17, 2014)

the tank is 30x12x22
i dont know the water parameters
i feed them once in the morning and sometimes once at night
They have been in the tank for about a month
there are 2 kenyi's m/f
1 johannii
1 demasoni
1 yellow labid
1 red dwarf jewel
1 acei
1 peacock
1 unidentified 
1 zebra obliquidens
The tanks been running for a month and one week give or take a few days
i havent done a water change but im doing one today
there is coppersafe in there which i added lst night and cichlid rift salt


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

So you are cycling the tank with the fish... You need the API test kit.
A 40 gallon tall is too small for your stock list. You have some aggressive fish, as you will soon discover first hand.


----------



## FALexpert (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah i know the tank is too small, i should be getting a bigger one soon and how often should i e doing a water change?


----------



## FALexpert (Jul 17, 2014)

i did a water change and rearranged the tank and the spots are almost completely gone


----------

